# Cost of new Greens mower



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

How much is a new Toro or John Deere greensmaster? I know I can find 1000s of used ones, but I can't find anywhere the price of a new one. When I try to look it up online, I'm just directed to a dealer.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Buxton81 said:


> How much is a new Toro or John Deere greensmaster? I know I can find 1000s of used ones, but I can't find anywhere the price of a new one. When I try to look it up online, I'm just directed to a dealer.


In the $10,000 plus range depending on the exact model..


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Yeah, I would say somewhere around $10k for a new walk mower, depending on the model/options.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Here is a new John Deere 180SL for sale in Arlington, TX.

$7,800

2017 John Deere 180sl Precision Cut

"Never been use, You can see the pictures. This Mower has a very high quality cut. The reel is 5", 11 blades and will cut from 1/8" to 7/8". The engine is 4 hp Honda OHV gas engine. This mower is self propelled. The cut is 18". This is a great mower for a home putting green. 18" cut - cut better - roller better lines. This Deere cost about $ 10,235.00 new. This mower is new Look at the Pics. It is simple to operate. All the controls are at your finger tips. This machine is fast and cuts lots of grass. Mowing speed is up to 3 mph. This unit is built by John Deere . You may want out John Deere Golf web site for spec and other info.. This is a very simple machine to service and operate. Sell as is no warranty. - It's come with catcher."


----------



## Buxton81 (Sep 8, 2019)

Wow! Ok, I know see why everyone refers to used ones. My budget was $5k I might have went to $6k but not this high.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Buxton81 said:


> Wow! Ok, I know see why everyone refers to used ones. My budget was $5k I might have went to $6k but not this high.


Not worth it. These things are built like tanks. I could see wanting to buy new for homeowner class mowers to ensure it hasn't been beaten to death, but there's really no concern about durability with these units. They are built to mow all day, every day of the week, for years on end.

If you want one that has basically been refurbished (cleaned, tuned, sharpened, etc.). Go with one from Prairie Turf Equipment. That'll run you about $1.5-2k.


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)

There was someone recently on here who bought a new greensmaster 1000. I don't remember who it was though.

Edit: found the hread.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=11607


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Hi Buxton81,

How about what appears to be a reproduction Jacobson GreensKing 518? Seems they can be had at around $3434 from R&R Products,


The John Deere above looks like it has a nice groomer attachment, which are pretty spendy. I scored two 522's for $50 each and, if you are handy, parts are plentiful and seem easy to work on. I have to agree though, going brandy new gets to to the finish line a whole lot faster.


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

I was in Jerry Pate Turf Birmingham Al a year ago and they had the latest loaded Toro Greensmaster and if memory serves me it was in the 14,000 price range.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I paid $11,000 in Cad dollars for this Dennis last year incl. the verticutter cartridge. That would be about $7500 USD I'm guessing. A bit more versatile than a true greensmower.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I paid $11,000 in Cad dollars for this Dennis last year incl. the verticutter cartridge. That would be about $7500 USD I'm guessing. A bit more versatile than a true greensmower.


That is a great point, a greensmower is a greensmower, it might not have the adjustment for a lawn. Something to consider. Looks like a nice machine by the way.

White number plate, black numbers is "expert" around these parts. Is that motocross?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Shindoman said:


> I paid $11,000 in Cad dollars for this Dennis last year incl. the verticutter cartridge. That would be about $7500 USD I'm guessing. A bit more versatile than a true greensmower.


Yeah, that's pretty impressive considering you basically got 2 (brand new) machines in 1. :thumbup:


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

Kallgren said:


> Shindoman said:
> 
> 
> > I paid $11,000 in Cad dollars for this Dennis last year incl. the verticutter cartridge. That would be about $7500 USD I'm guessing. A bit more versatile than a true greensmower.
> ...


The Dennis has a no tool click style height adjustment and same for bed knife adjustment. Various cartridges can be swapped out with no tools in 30 seconds. 1/16 to 1 1/4 hoc. I love it. 
No Expert rider around here. Just my 16 yr old pretending to be one. Funny you noticed the bike. At 60 yrs old I finally decided to stop dirt biking and sold my KTM to help finance the Dennis.


----------



## Kallgren (Nov 10, 2018)

Sounds like a nice machine, adjustability would be an important consideration for home use!


----------

